# adding 2 more girls



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

HELP. ...I have two 7 month olds girls that have been laying eggs on a regular time schedule. I just added 2 more from the same place I got the first 2 and they are all the same age.. how ever the first 2 seem to be picking on the new girls really bad so I added a roost up high for the 2 new-bees.. the 2 I had can not fly up as high, so the new girls seem to have a place to get-a-way.. I put in a water cup (auto feed) also on the high roost so they have water. I stand in the coop to give them all scratch in the mornings. That way I can run heard over them and let the new girls feed... Should this take about 2 weeks also, for them to calm down or should I start thinking about a nest box up high....????


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

I was figuring on no eggs for a while from the girls but as it turns out, Our girls who where here have not stopped..and One of the new girls has given me an egg every day in the nest box and the other,... well yesterday Her 2nd day, she jumped up on the new roost at afternoon feeding and dropped an egg (hit the sand with a thud...but did not break...wow) then an hour later she dropped a 2nd egg which had hardly any shell on it ( and very soft what was there) ..I got worried and stayed with the girls for an hour or so and she was ok and all is well this morning. WOW??????


----------

